# Newbie to 6.3 upgrade for HR10-250 needs help please



## f13dfx (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi. I've found these forums to be a great help in the past.

Now, my Tivo is getting really annoying with the old 3.1.5f software. Now that I have an HR20-100s, I think it's time to take the plunge and upgrade to 6.3.

I've read through the 6.3 upgrade thread, but can someone point me or give me a very brief "how-to" with my conditions in mind:
- I'm not connected to a phoneline.
- I've Zippered my Tivo.
- I'm networked to my PC via a Belkin network adapter.
- I don't want to loose my TyTool hack for extracting and decrypting HD files.

Thanks in advance! Your help is greatly appreciated. :up:


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

There's several ways to do it. You'll need to run /tvbin/installSw.itcl to install the new software. Then you have the option of copying over your hacks manually, or you can let it reboot into 6.3 and then pull the drive and use the zipper again if you want.

If you want to do it manually, you'll need to edit installSw.itcl first. You can skip editing it if you're just going to use the zipper afterwards. You can do this via command line with

```
mv /tvbin/installSw.itcl /tvbin/installSw.orig
cat /tvbin/installSw.orig | sed -e "s/reboot/exit 0/" > /tvbin/installSw.itcl
chmod 755 /tvbin/installSw.itcl
```
This will keep the tivo from rebooting after the script runs, giving you time to copy over your hacks. Then execute it with

```
tivosh /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3e-01-2-357
```
The install script will flip your bootpage so then you'll need to mount your new root and copy over your hacks. If your old root was 4 the new one is 7 and vice versa. Mount it and copy over hacks like so

```
mount /dev/hdaX /install
cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author /install/etc/rc.d
```
and so on for each other hack you want to keep, and of course replace X with 4 or 7 as appropriate for your new root partition.

-edit- Or you can look here for the script I use for updates.


----------



## f13dfx (Mar 7, 2006)

I ran "check4slices.sh" and it says that my Tivo has NOT downloaded the software. How do I enable the download of 6.3? I'm not well versed on Linux commands, but I do know how to boot off a Knoppix 5.0 CD and telnet to my Tivo and do simple bash commands.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 3 HR10-250's. One of them (the oldest) got the 6.3E slices back in August. The other 2 never got them. All are zippered and all were created by using a 6.3d instant cake. All are on the network and NONE make outbound calls (fakecall). Why have 2 never even got the 6.3E slices? (I look at SWSYSTEM in TiVoweb and they aren't there).



f13dfx said:


> I ran "check4slices.sh" and it says that my Tivo has NOT downloaded the software. How do I enable the download of 6.3? I'm not well versed on Linux commands, but I do know how to boot off a Knoppix 5.0 CD and telnet to my Tivo and do simple bash commands.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

incog-neato said:


> All are on the network and NONE make outbound calls (fakecall). Why have 2 never even got the 6.3E slices? (I look at SWSYSTEM in TiVoweb and they aren't there).


Could it be because /State/ServiceConfig/DataGroupList is empty on both of those boxes?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Lost me there! 

I looked in MFS via TiVoweb and found this under the path you mentioned and it shows:


```
ServiceConfig 222257/10 {
  Version        = 556
  CalypsoUrl     = http://204.176.49.116:8000
  CdsUrl         = https://204.176.49.65:8081/cds/
  TrioMindUrl    = {}
  ServiceInterfaceType = 1
  SwSystemName   =[COLOR=Red] [B]6.3e-01-2-357[/B][/COLOR]
  ServiceState   = 3
  LastCallId     = 1192931866
  SequenceCookie = {TIMEVAL=1192931905 KEY=138 IDS=us HASH=57ABA8A783A8721BA9D0E8B16F8D6354EAF297A8}
  DataGroupList  = BS_standard BS_standard_357 CP_Standard {CR_DTV Season Pass} CR_Standard DG_combo DG_combo_hd DG_standard MI_ShowcasesMenuItem MI_Standard SC_directvb SC_directvc SC_directvg SC_directvh SC_directvi SC_directvj SC_wlrev_RevShare_Crazy_Fox_SC SF_IntersilDownload SF_SerialLogging SI_TvSec SM_tivodct_production SM_tivoext_production SM_tivoffm_production SM_tivopvr_production SW_directv_rollout
  DataGroupIntList = 6 66538 66539 66563 29 68173 68172
  ServiceStateExpiration = 618607
  IndexPath      = /State/ServiceConfig
```
6.3E is showing up in there but in SwSYSTEM all I see is:


```
Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 202074 04/25/07 01:44 796 
ACTIVE tyDb 202074 04/25/07 01:44 796
```
What does this all mean?

Thanks



puffdaddy said:


> Could it be because /State/ServiceConfig/DataGroupList is empty on both of those boxes?


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

f13dfx said:


> Hi. I've found these forums to be a great help in the past.
> 
> Now, my Tivo is getting really annoying with the old 3.1.5f software. Now that I have an HR20-100s, I think it's time to take the plunge and upgrade to 6.3.
> 
> ...


I've had good luck running The Slicer script for all my upgrades, which is described in the 6.3 slice upgrade thread. Da Goon's script won't work for an upgrade from 3.1.5f because network parameters are set up with ifconfig in the author file, which won't work with 6.3. See here. If you know your way around your tivo, I'd suggest a manual upgrade, otherwise the Slicer is the way to go. It's $20, but it's been around for awhile and has been refined to account for many things that can go wrong with a slice upgrade.


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> Lost me there!
> 
> I looked in MFS via TiVoweb and found this under the path you mentioned and it shows:
> 
> ...


Sometimes the sw version listed in ServiceConfig doesn't match the ACTIVE sw listing. This script updates the ACTIVE sw listing. 
link


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

But it's not. No 6.3E slices have downloaded to 2 of my 3 HR10-250's. I have slicer but can't use it without the slices. That's the problem! 



katiebear00 said:


> Sometimes the sw version listed in ServiceConfig doesn't match the ACTIVE sw listing. This script updates the ACTIVE sw listing.
> link


----------

